# how to open my NAT on Xbox360



## warrboy (Jul 24, 2007)

so i was playing halo 3 and i couldnt get in alot of my games. I read and alreat and it said my NAT was not open. I went to bungie.net reseached it a little and i tested my xbox connection and it said it was strict so can any help me get it open?


----------



## burnthepc (Aug 12, 2007)

Has it been working ok in the past? Because there seems to be some server side issues for Xbox live. See http://www.majornelson.com/ for updates.


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

It means you need to set up port forwarding on your router.


----------



## warrboy (Jul 24, 2007)

it was not always as bad as it was. but my friends say it should run faster if i open my NAT. what is port forwarding?


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

NAT is on your router, which I assume you have one.

go here and select your router, then Halo, then follow the instructions.


----------



## warrboy (Jul 24, 2007)

it did not work my NAT is moderate not open


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

what router do you have?


----------



## I am Tom Hanks (Jun 19, 2008)

Before I switched to a wireless router, I was able to join other players and players were able to join my parties on xbox live. However, I'm not entirely sure if this is the problem, but now that I'm using a wireless router, I can no longer join people's parties when invited, and other players cannot join mine when I invite them. Any advice as to what I can do to fix this problem would be very much appreciated.


----------



## Flyingmunkie (Jun 25, 2007)

you sometimes cannot change the NAT (network address translation) settings, for some people you have to just buy a new router, for me personally it wasnt the nat it was the firewall, if you cant buy a new router try throwing your xbox into a DMZ it might help. but moderate or strict NAT settings will prevent your router from playing nice with others.


----------



## Flyingmunkie (Jun 25, 2007)

this might help 
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Network_address_translation


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

I am Tom Hanks said:


> Before I switched to a wireless router, I was able to join other players and players were able to join my parties on xbox live. However, I'm not entirely sure if this is the problem, but now that I'm using a wireless router, I can no longer join people's parties when invited, and other players cannot join mine when I invite them. Any advice as to what I can do to fix this problem would be very much appreciated.


make sure you have port forwarding.


----------



## I am Tom Hanks (Jun 19, 2008)

Your assistance is much appreciated. However, I noticed when I tested my connection on xbox live, it showed my NAT as open. Any suggestions as to what I need to do? I've began looking into port-forwarding, but I'm still unsure as to what I do exactly. I don't want to attempt it not knowing what I'm doing exactly and causing something terrible to happen, haha.


----------

